

Donatello, a pure CSS drawing library - dnewcome
https://github.com/dnewcome/Donatello

======
richbradshaw
Bearing in mind that all browsers (in common use) that support border-radius
and gradients, also support SVG and canvas, and that SVG and canvas let you do
more, are generally more performant, and have fallbacks (SVG particularly) in
older browsers, why would you use Donatello?

~~~
huskyr
AFAIK, on iOS CSS (especially when using transforms) is a lot faster because
it's hardware accelerated.

~~~
ryanpetrich
Only when using transforms and only when using 3D transforms (though iOS5.0
may support hardware accelerated 2D transforms as well)

~~~
rjett0
You can hardware accelerate 2D transforms on iOS. You just do a -webkit-
transform: translateZ(0); and it puts the element in the compositing layer.

~~~
ryanpetrich
Yes, that is a 3D transform.

------
yesbabyyes
This looks cool, you might be able to use move.js for the animations:

<http://visionmedia.github.com/move.js/>

------
my8bird
is it possible to have things called pure CSS actually be pure CSS. this is
definitely a JavaScript library that uses CSS, nothing more

~~~
okal
I have to admit, I was also slightly irritated when I actually checked out the
repo. The title is deceptive. "Donatello, a JS drawing library" - which is
what it is - would probably not rack up as many points. Interesting tool, I
hope to check it out sometime, but the OP should have been a little more
honest. Just call it what it is.

------
knowtheory
This whole ninja turtles thing is going to get out of hand. I already know of
at least one other Donatello library based on Raphael.js which does something
different.

<https://github.com/postmodern/donatello>

You couldn't have picked a different ninja turtle?

~~~
endtwist
Donatello (the person) was a renowned artist and sculptor:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donatello>

~~~
knowtheory
Thanks i'm aware of my Renaissance art, but the things that connected
Donatello the artist to Raphael the artist is being italian and a gap of
nearly 20 years, in the reverse order you would think, given that there are
now two derivative libraries built on Raphael named Donatello.

The ninja turtles connection is, even if you were talking about the artists,
the more likely link :P

~~~
mitjak
I personally never even made the turtles connection and assumed that, since
they are drawing libraries, they are surely referring to the artists.

~~~
damncabbage
Same, but knowtheory's point rings true now that I've stopped to think about
it. (That is, the "witty" pop-culture tie-in being the more likely reason as
to why two libraries that do similar things to one named after an unrelated
artist got named after the same sculptor.)

